# So how many members are you turning away?



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

So, after reading yet another post on one of the TT Facebook groups about problems registering on here I'm just wondering how many people are actually being turned away by the eternal broken email function and lack of Admin contact?

I posted up nearer the start of the year here:

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=591073

I was asking how people are meant to contact a forum admin if they ran into a problem registering as there was basically no way to speak to anyone. While the initial response to set up an email address seemed a good start it was actually pretty flawed. The address set up was not associated with this forum at all, nor even officially sanctioned by the forum owners, and was in fact a free email address set up on some random public system. Considering people were going to use this for registration problems where they quite often send details of email address and passwords (I know this as we get enough wrongly directed at the TTOC email support) to have it all on a basically unknown service is pretty bad show. Further from that this email address seems to have gone by the wayside now and I don't actually remember seeing anywhere other than my post that it was made available for people to use if needed.

The other suggestion to have some sort of 'contact us' button added to the site for people to use has also not been actioned either. So, basically people still have no way of contact anyone for help, at all.

The last part of this problem, and the cause for most of the issues, is the fact that the email server is still not functioning correctly. The latest post on Facebook was yet again saying they had signed up, a number of times, and not once received the activation email.

This has been ongoing for what two yeas now and has never ever been fixed properly. The company who owns this forum manage and run what 300, 400, 500 other forums? Just commission a new email server and sort it out why don't we?

How hard can it be?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you for raising this issue.

The large volume of email traffic generated by this forum and others hosted on the same servers has meant that some email providers have wrongly identified our emails as spam or imposed delays on traffic.

It was precisely for this reason that I set up an external contact email if people run into problems as it is hosted on a completely different server and corresponding IP address, so will not be affected by any filters blocking the forum's IP. The forum can only request that another provider unblocks our IP - we have no direct control.

This email address is sent out at the bottom of every forum email notification "For help email: ttforum @ mail.com"

It is as secure as any other email service and contrary to what you say it was officially sanctioned.

I reply to every email I receive requesting assistance and have helped many people gain access when their email has become blocked and for other member issues.

Given that the forum gains tens of new members per day, with a huge volume of email served, I'd suggest that what you are seeing is a very small percentage. Certainly I find it to be the case.


----------



## coopbn (Aug 9, 2010)

this emal address posted by john h certainly seems to be worth using. thanks to john for sorting my log on problems, been unable to log on all wk. thanks again john


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi John, I was looking for this Email address the other day & I used my own Email addy to help a member, I did find it, but took a while as it didn't stand out.
Can it be made Bold & as a link in a sticky either in it's own Topic or in this one.

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=591073

Apologies if it is easy to find & I've missed it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Another way I've seen implemented on other forums is to have a single section, maybe a subsection of the new members forum here, where guest posting is allowed, ie anyone can post without an account, so people can post up and say they are having problems or post their username for admin to then activate or help...?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nem said:


> Another way I've seen implemented on other forums is to have a single section, maybe a subsection of the new members forum here, where guest posting is allowed, ie anyone can post without an account, so people can post up and say they are having problems or post their username for admin to then activate or help...?


That's a great idea Nick thanks for posting it. I would like to think it would reduce the number of emails we get asking for help.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## jiver (Jul 12, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi John, I was looking for this Email address the other day & I used my own Email addy to help a member, I did find it, but took a while as it didn't stand out.
> Can it be made Bold & as a link in a sticky either in it's own Topic or in this one.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=30&t=591073
> ...


when I first (tried to) join I didn't get any activation email ,or any email at all, as a consequence I had no knowledge of the email address to get help. I can't remember where I found it but it took a bit of sleuthing, from memory I went hunting through the administrators profiles/posts. It was pretty annoying but at the time I didn't realise it was a common issue.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

To bring this into perspective, I've looked back through the *ttforum @ mail.com* email account. This has been in operation for well over a year since the TTOC withdrew administration support for the TT Forum. Prior to that, the club was the point of contact for registration problems. The TT Forum did not have a separate email contact so *ttforum @ mail.com* was set up. This email is given in the Site Support and the Welcome area. It's not clickable to avoid being harvested by spambots and becoming inundated by spam.

I've counted 42 incidents in the past year where a member has had problems receiving an activation email and half of those were password issues for existing members. Only a handful of registration problems came to our attention via a third party.

In the past year we have had approximately 6,000 new member registrations. That puts registration problems due to email blocking at under 0.5% of new member registrations.

I'll unstickie the previous thread *Here* and replace it with something more obviously helpful Here.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi John, That's better, at least it stands out now. 8) No excuses now.
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=779849
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> To bring this into perspective, I've looked back through the *[email protected]* email account. This has been in operation for well over a year since the TTOC withdrew administration support for the TT Forum. Prior to that, the club was the point of contact for registration problems. The TT Forum did not have a separate email contact so *[email protected]* was set up. This email is given in the Site Support and the Welcome area. It's not clickable to avoid being harvested by spambots and becoming inundated by spam.
> 
> I've counted 42 incidents in the past year where a member has had problems receiving an activation email and half of those were password issues for existing members. Only a handful of registration problems came to our attention via a third party.
> 
> ...


There are what 2-3 threads since you posted this ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > To bring this into perspective, I've looked back through the *[email protected]* email account. This has been in operation for well over a year since the TTOC withdrew administration support for the TT Forum. Prior to that, the club was the point of contact for registration problems. The TT Forum did not have a separate email contact so *[email protected]* was set up. This email is given in the Site Support and the Welcome area. It's not clickable to avoid being harvested by spambots and becoming inundated by spam.
> ...


Hi, :roll: :roll: I don't know how some survive the day. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, :roll: :roll: I don't know how some survive the day. :roll:
> Hoggy.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: it's a 3 member vendetta :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, :roll: :roll: I don't know how some survive the day. :roll:
> ...


Hi, I wonder who finds the Web site for them. can't do it on their own surely :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


Over many years working with the public I have never ceased to be amazed by their actions


----------

